# Help Thetford Loo Won't Flush



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Help, we are off to Spain Thursday and our Thetford loo (electric flush)won't flush.

No top tank appears to be fitted, is there a switch or something that I can check?

All the other taps are working fine, there is power in the loo locker as the sog gizmo is working ok, couldn't see anything about the flush in the manual ? 

Regards

TGP


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There is a fuse under the loo that you get at by removing the cassette.

That should be the first place to look.

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

inkey-2008 said:


> There is a fuse under the loo that you get at by removing the cassette.
> 
> That should be the first place to look.
> 
> Andy


Highly likely, if not the push switch, i you don't solve it by all means give Glenn a ring on Monday.

Peter


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's frozen like mine

Loddy


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems Loddy has the answer, I put the heating on in the MH and everything seems ok now (unless it is an intermittant fault). 

No signs of any leaks or the pump running to keep the pressure up.

I will leave the heating on No1 whilst the MH is on the drive ready for the Thursday departure.

I did fully drain everything before putting it into store, but I guess there must still be the odd bit hwere the water pools in the pipes.


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev (Nov 27, 2009)

We had the same problem last weekend, it wasn't frozen. 
The fuse had gone ,Ralph fixed it . It was in where the cassette was as said above. Fortunately hes always got a tool box handy with lots of spares ! Id take a spare on your trip just incase.
This weekend would have been a different story though. There was actually snow on the rocks at the edge of the beach at Hornsea. Our kids were throwing snowballs at each other!!
After a nice long walk , We sat eating fish n chips looking out to sea , in the motorhome all toasty warm . 
Bev


----------

